# Bobbin Thread showing through top thread



## kdtan71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I just statrted having a issue with my bobbin thread showing more than my top thread (colored thread). on the design I'm stitching. I tried changing out to a new needle and the same thing is happening. I'm thinking maybe the tension but I have never touched the tension on the machine......... 

I have a Babyloc Esante (home machine).


----------



## pierke (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello,

when you see the undertread comes up, you must the tension a little(!) increase on your spool(?) below your machine.
When your uppertread (bobbin tread) comes up, you must increase your upper tension.
(sorry for my bad English)

Pierke


----------



## kdtan71 (Mar 5, 2009)

It sounds like I need to increase the tension on the bobbin (lower thread). Is that correct? 

I did notice when this started the upper thread was also fraring a little. Almost like the upper thread was too tight. Could that be as well. Or just increase the bobbin and see what happens???


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Increase the bobbin tension and see what happens.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

[media]http://www.babylock.com/ftp/whitepapers/Esante_BLN_InstructionRef.pdf[/media]

The manual has the instructions for setting the bobbin tension as well as adjusting the thread tension...


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Machine tensions can vary even though you haven't adjusted them because top thread width isn't always the same, embroidered item isn't the same type of material, hooping tension changes and lint in the thread path or bobbin area can effect tensions. Also, if you aren't using magna glide bobbins your tensions will vary depending on how much thread has been used.


----------



## Rags (Apr 21, 2007)

Back in my stitching and digitizing training days I wrote up a tutorial and posted it to a customers web site, along with a free tension test download.

j Harold Distributors - E Mail Page

Have a go with that and see if it doesn't improve for you. I used to run this tension test twice a day when my machine was staying that busy.

Good luck!


----------

